# Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?



## Kreuzi (28. Aug. 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich lese ja schon lange in diesem tollen Forum mit und möchte mich endlich auch mal vorstellen. Ich höre auf den Namen Kreuzi, manche sagen auch mal Frank zu mir. Ich bin vreheiratet und habe drei Mädels  -  lasst bitte die Sprüche, die kenne ich schon alle . Wohnen dürfen wir da wo andere Urlaub machen, nämlich in dem schönen Bayer. Wald.
Vor etwa 4,5 Jahren haben wir unser Haus bezogen. Wir haben damals bewusst auf die Gartengestaltung verzichtet und nur eine Hecke um das Grundstück gepflanzt und etwas Rasen gesäht. Nun ist jedoch so weit, wir wollen einen Schwimmteich haben. Beim stöbern hier im Forum und auch im www sind wir natürlich auf die Firma NaturaGart aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe nun schon mehrere "Teich"-Bücher und natürlich auch den Bauthread von Thias verschlungen. Genau so etwas soll es werden - ca, 100-120m² Teich + Filtergraben. Ich laufe auch schon tagelang mit Schläuchen und Makierungsfarbe durch den Garten und zeichne fleissig eine Skizze nach der anderen. Nun habe ich, da ich noch total grün hinter den Ohren bin - vermutlich ein paar Algen - auch gleich ein paar Fragen an Euch Teichprofis:

Ich habe mich ja nun total auf das Naturagart-System mit Filtergraben, Ufermatten und verputzten Verbundmatten eingeschossen. Gibt es da eigentlich etwas dagegen einzuwenden? Hat jemand auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Naturagart gemacht oder gibt es nur gute Erfahrungen?
Die Leute die schon einen NaturaGart-Teich haben; Würdet Ihr wieder mit Naturagart bauen?

Ist es eigentlich ratsam, dass man den Teich noch im Herbst baut oder sollte man bis zum Frühling warten? Die Pflanzen werde ich ja vermutlich nicht mehr dieses Jahr in den Teich bringen, jedoch werde ich den Teich befüllen müssen sonst friert die verputzte Verbundmatte so stark.

Ich werde Euch in den nächsten Tage sicher noch weiter nerven mit diversen Fragen 

schöne Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Frank

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich denke eine Antwort können Dir nur die User, die mit NG gebaut haben geben ...

Ich kann Dir nur soviel weiter geben ...

Zielsaugtechnik ... mußt hin und wieder den Saugschlauch reinigen

Was eventuell schmerzhaft werden könnte, vorallem bei deinen drei Mädels ... durchs Vermörteln der Verbundmatte wird die Oberfläche recht rauh und hart und kann zu Verletzungen führen ...

Ja du kannst noch deinen Schwimmteich heuer angehen ... mein Ex-ST wurde im September gebaut und noch voll bepflanzt und die Pflanzen sind alle gut angewachsen ...


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Helmut,

vielen Dank schon mal für Deine Antwort.



> Was eventuell schmerzhaft werden könnte, vorallem bei deinen drei Mädels ... durchs Vermörteln der Verbundmatte wird die Oberfläche recht rauh und hart und kann zu Verletzungen führen


Da gibt es vermutlich nur zwei Lösungen: Entweder hart und rauh oder rutschig  -  Colera oder Pest, das ist hier die Frage 

Vor der Zielsaugtechnik habe ich eigentlich keine Angst, ganz ohne Arbeit wird es nie gehen.

schöen grüße
Frank


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank.

Rutschige Folie ist natürlich auch keine gute Wahl. 
Eine Ufermatte mit oder ohne Sand als Deckschicht ist aber z.B. weicher als der Putz (obwohl ich auch da Verletzungen nicht zu 100% ausschließen würde, da relativ starr). 
Mir gefällt ebenfalls diese saubere Mörtellösung, aber die Verletzungsgefahr sollte man m.M.n. an besonders stark beanspruchten Stellen nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Anett,



> Mir gefällt ebenfalls diese saubere Mörtellösung,


genau die hat es mir nämlich angetan. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von thias ansehe, gefällt mir immer wieder die natürlich Optik des Teichs.



> aber die Verletzungsgefahr sollte man m.M.n. an besonders stark beanspruchten Stellen nicht außer Acht lassen


OK, da hast Du Recht. Die Gefahrenzonen etwas entschärfen und gut ist es. Die Kleinste ist ja, wenn sie zum ersten mal baden geht, dann auch schon 13 Jahre. 


Ich habe gerade Kontakt mit NaturaGart aufgenommen: Es war ein sehr angenehmes und vor allem auch informatives Gespräch 
Der Berater empfahl mir bei meinem Kenntnisstand die Bauanleitungen welche ich auch gleich geordert habe. Bis die Dinger da sind, werde ich meine Skizzen mal auf Vordermann bringen.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Frank



> ..... dann auch schon 13 Jahre.



Dachte eher an Kleinkinder 

Na dann ... 

Noch ein kleiner Tipp zur Planung ...

Falls der vorhandene Platz es hergibt und auch das Geldbörsel ... bau so Groß wie möglich,
verzichte auf Rasen und gestalte den Garten mit Blumenrabatt`ln, Sträucherinseln, etc., auch eine schöne Weggestaltung macht was her ...

Tief darf der ST auch werden ... Volumen kann durch nix ersetzt werden ... 

Mein Ex-ST war zwar 2m Tief ... aber aus heutiger Sicht dürfte er ruhig 3 und mehr Meter tief sein ... Die Wasserwerte waren zwar schon sehr stabil, aber durch ein größeres Volumen werden sie noch stabiler 

Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Helmut,

ich denke die Größe ist ziemlich festgelegt auf die 100-120m² + Filtergraben.
Auf einer Seite hab ich einen Erdwärmetauscher, auf der anderen Seite Leitungen, dann noch eine Seite mit Haus und auf der letzten Seite muss ich einen Streifen frei lassen, dass man notfalls noch mit einen Fahrzeug zum Haus kommt. Übrig bleibt ein "fast" freies Viereck. Warum "fast"? Diagonal über das Viereck kreuzt dann noch ein Stromleitung (Hausanschluß) welche ich jedoch verlegen werde. Fazit: Rund um den Teich bleibt noch ein Menge Rasen übrig, denn eine Schaukel, ein Liegewiese und ein Riesentrampolin mit DN5000 wollen ja auch noch etwas Platz finden. 

Du hast auch die Tiefe angesprochen: Da schwanke ich noch sehr. Du sagst z.B. Tiefe ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Tiefe, der nächste sagt 1,5m denn da kann man überall noch stehen.

schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Frank

Paßt schon ... war nur ein Tipp


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Frank
> 
> Paßt schon ... war nur ein Tipp



ich bin auch für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar


----------



## günter-w (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank, auch von mir herzlich wilkommen in der Schwimmteichabteilung. Gegen das  Naturagartsystem ist nichts einzuwenden. Wann du den Teich beginnst ist eigendlich egal, nur das Wetter beeinflusst eben den Baufortschritt. Bei der Folie einbringen sollte es noch einwenig Sonnenschein haben das sie sich gut verlegen lässt. Zu der Tiefe da bin ich mehr auf Sicherheit bedacht wenn es um Schwimmteiche geht. Wenn ich an meine Enkel denke bin ich froh das unser Schwimmteich nur 1,5m tief ist da kann ich richtig mit ihnen im Wasser herumtollen. Hatte bei dem Zweikammersystem auch noch nie ernste Probleme mit dem Wasser. Nur in der Anfangszeit muss man lernen das die Natur eine gewisse Zeit braucht bis der Teich im Gleichgewicht ist. Bei Koiteichen da bin ich mit Helmut einig aber das ist aber für mich ein anderes Thema. Zum Thema Mörtel bei Frost hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme die Mörtelschicht kann unter umständen einen kleinen riss bekommen das kann aber auch ohne Frost passieren da die Trägermatte ja nicht fest sondern nur punktuell mit der Folie verbunden ist. Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei deinem Teichprojekt


----------



## Kreuzi (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus,

@ Günther:  Danke für Deine informativen Antworten


Hat eigentlich schon mal wer den Ufergraben verputzt?

schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank.

Was sollte das bringen?
Der Ufergraben wird mit Mutterboden verfüllt, da er ja eine Art Sumpfbeet ist. Dort sieht man so oder so keine Folie. 
Oder meinst Du den "Filtergraben"?


----------



## Kreuzi (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Anett,

ich meinte schon den Ufergraben. Sehen tut man die Folie nicht, da hast Du recht. Ich meinte wegen der "Gewissensberuhigung"... es könnta ja mal jemand rumstochern. 

Den Filtergraben würde ich schon verputzen, denn der muss ja mal gereinigt werden.

schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Kolja (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe wegen der Hunde auch den Ufergraben verputzt.Gerade da gehen sie gerne zum Trinken ran und rein.


----------



## Werner W (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank,
wir haben ebenfalls in diesem Jahr mit NG gebaut. Unser Teich ist ca. 200 m² groß geworden und der ges. Schwimmbereich wurde mit Mörtel verputzt. Damit man sich keine ev. Schürfwunden zuzieht, haben wir den Mörtel mit der Glättekelle glatt gestrichen. Seit ca. 3 Wochen können wir nun in unserem Teich schwimmen und bisher hat sich noch keiner, auch nicht beim Rumtollen, verletzt. Es ist ein gutes Gefühl diesen befestigten Untergrund im Teich und an den Böschungen zu haben. Die Planung und Zusammenarbeit mit NG können wir nur absolut positiv bewerten. Es gab kein einziges Problem, welches nicht schnell beseitigt werden konnte. Die Planung des Projektes ist das A und O des ges. Teichbaus ist. Wenn man sich sorgfältig an diese Vorgaben und an die Bauanleitungen hält, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Nur mit der Zeit sollte man sich nicht versehen, da kommen doch leicht ein paar Tage oder Wochen mehr zusammen als ursprünglich vorgesehen. Seit dem 1.7. wurden bei uns(meine Frau, Sohn 17, Tochter 15 und ich) 3 Wochen Urlaub, alle Wochenenden und jeder Feierabend in den Bau investiert. 
Z. Zt. sind wir dabei die Terasse und die Wege um den Teich zu bauen. Den Ufergraben haben wir allerdings nicht vermörtelt. Wir haben den Graben in einzelne Becken aufgeteilt. Wenn hier tatsächlich mal ein Schaden an der Folie entstehen sollte, kann man diesen leicht reparieren. Ich glaube der Aufwand und die Kosten stehen da nicht im Verhältnis. Viel Spaß bei der Planung.
Werner


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Werner

Bilder wären sehr von Vorteil 

Ach ja ... Herzlich Willkommen

Deine Teichvorstellung würde super hier hin passen  < Klick, daß ist ein Link


----------



## Werner W (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Helmut, 
danke, habe gerade ein paar Bilder ins Album hochgeladen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich wie viele andere auch, ein Tagebuch führen. Leider fehlte aber immer die Zeit dazu. Werde bald noch ein paar Bilder von der Bauphase bis heute einstellen.
Viele Grüße
Werner


----------



## Kreuzi (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Leute,

@Kolja


> ich habe wegen der Hunde auch den Ufergraben verputzt.Gerade da gehen sie gerne zum Trinken ran und rein.


Hat es da bis jetzt Probleme mit Frost oder sonst irgendwas gegeben?

@Werner W
danke für Deine Ausführungen.

Es steht nun fest, dass unser Teich verputzt wird. Ich glaube der Werner hat mir den Rest gegeben

Mein eigener Plan ist nun fertig. Ich bin gespannt, wann der Naturagartplan fertig ist. Ich habe den Naturagartplanern die Grenzen gesteckt, in welchen sie sich bewegen können und was wir uns so vorstellen. Evtl. kann ich aus den Naturagartplänen doch noch etwas übernehmen.

Der erste Bagger steht nun im Garten, der muss ab Montag eine Hausanschlußleitung verlegen. Dann wird noch ein Weg abgebaut (dort soll später ein Holzsteg hin) und eine Lüftungsleitung wird noch verlegt. Ich denke so gegen Ende nächste Woche bzw. Anfang übernächste Woche werden wir dann richtig buddeln.

schöne Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Kolja (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank,

ich sehe keine Frostschäden. Am Rand gibt es schon mal kleinere Risse, aber es sind - soweit ich es überhaupt sehen kann - keine Abplatzungen vorhanden.

Da sich die vermörtelte Matte so gut formen lässt, fand ich sie gerade im Randbereich gut um die Kapillarsperre zu errichten und die Folie zu verstecken.


----------



## Kreuzi (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Servus Andrea,



Kolja schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Da sich die vermörtelte Matte so gut formen lässt, fand ich sie gerade im Randbereich gut um die Kapillarsperre zu errichten und die Folie zu verstecken.



genau das war das Wichtige für mich. Da bei mir teilweise an den Ufergraben kleine Wege angepflastert werden, kann man hier dann eine optimale, dauerhafte Saugsperre bauen welche dazu noch hübsch ist, weil man die Folie nicht mehr sehen kann. 
Die kleine Risse finde ich da zweitrangig, weil man die eh erst sehen kann wenn man sie sucht.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Kolja (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kreuzis Schwimmteich-Baustelle?*

Hallo Frank,

na dann viel Spaß beim Matschen.


----------

